#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Oil wastewater skim pit design/Price Estimate of similar job

## collinz

Dear all, I am currently handling a job on wastewater facilities (First time in the area) in one of my companies flowstations. I have limited resources as per how to size the skim pit and at least an idea of similar job done in recent yrs. The production volume is about 5000bopd with a BS&W of 40%.



regards.See More: Oil wastewater skim pit design/Price Estimate of similar job

----------

